

Popular, profitable (or at least charging) Flickr gets hit hard by Yahoo layoffs - thesethings
http://gigaom.com/2009/04/29/flickr-hit-hard-by-yahoo-layoffs/

======
thesethings
Maybe I put too much judgment in the title. Being on the outside, I know
nothing about expenses and the tough choices they're undoubtedly making. It's
just that from the outside, Flickr seems like such a no-brainer priority. Good
luck to all the engineering talent who left today, I'm sure you'll have no
trouble getting a new gig.

~~~
ojbyrne
As a pro user since 2006, it's one of the few web services I actually pay for,
and I would easily pay double the current $24.95/year. No question at all.
Perhaps not every pro user would do that, but they could easily add a 3rd tier
(free, pro, poweruser) or something similar.

